# IBS-C and Thongs



## pollymc (Jul 23, 2003)

This is my first time posting in the Women's area, and I'm a little embarassed but have to ask. Has any one found that wearing thongs worsens IBS symptoms? Especially constipation?


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL! I don't think thongs can cause constipation, though I'm not sure if that is what you're asking, but the thought of it is funny. Maybe there is a nerve there that triggers a response, but somehow I doubt it. If you enjoy wearing thongs, go for it. Judging from Victoria Secret, they are very popular.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Why not try wearing something other than thongs and see if it's better? If you have fewer problems when not wearing thongs, stay with what makes you more comfortable. I'm all for fashion, but not with regard to underwear . Unless people will see your underwear and judge you by how fashionable it is (LOL). In that case I guess it could be important to some.


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

xoxox, let us not forget there is the option of wearing nothing at all. the body is a peculiar thing. perhaps, when wearing a thong one's posture and thus flexation of the muscles is different. this could cause specific pressure and or stress on areas of the body that have an effect on constipation. *** note I am not a woman.


----------



## pollymc (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for your replies. I just wanted to find out if anyone else had experienced this. Again, not to be gross, but I have found that while wearing one, I feel extra pressure down there. It is very hard to pass gas while wearing one, and afterwards, I am extra gassy and constipated. Let's just say it's restrictive. I've tried different sizes, but that hasn't helped. Anyway, thanks again for the replies!Polly


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Do you have the same problem with G strings? I have IBS D...but there are times that I am glad I am wearing a thong or G string so I can just grab the thing and move it the side; I don't have time to yank the item down!


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

It reminds me of the line in "Waynes World".. that something is "like underwear... at first it feels constrictive, but then it becomes a part of you..." how does that go? Does anyone remember the metaphore??


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Priceless!!! LOL!!!


----------

